# 2006 GTO starts then shuts off



## BGWints (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello, I've read some threads about this issue but I was looking for some additional advice. I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO and 5 times the other day when I got into my car the red security light on the dash was blinking. I would start it up and it would start fine then die right away. Then I would wait the 10-15 seconds for the antitheft, try it again and it started fine. I noticed the last couple days that if I get into my car and the red security light is blinking, if I hit the unlock button on my key fob the security light goes away and it starts fine. Any ideas how to fix this? Also does anyone know if there is an easy way to turn off the antitheft system or does that involve a bunch of complicated ecu manipulating? 

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## BGWints (Apr 4, 2014)

BGWints said:


> Hello, I've read some threads about this issue but I was looking for some additional advice. I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO and 5 times the other day when I got into my car the red security light on the dash was blinking. I would start it up and it would start fine then die right away. Then I would wait the 10-15 seconds for the antitheft, try it again and it started fine. I noticed the last couple days that if I get into my car and the red security light is blinking, if I hit the unlock button on my key fob the security light goes away and it starts fine. Any ideas how to fix this? Also does anyone know if there is an easy way to turn off the antitheft system or does that involve a bunch of complicated ecu manipulating?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!


Disregard... I found a thread from 2008 and was able to figure this out.


----------



## Draggy (Jun 24, 2015)

BG WINTS

Im having the same issue and would like to know how you resolved your case with your GTO. I wrapped up my BCM wiring harness as recommended on other threads. My hunch is the VATS is killing the engine in an anti theft measure. At the end of the day i believe the VATS is not recognizing the key, which means either the key is going bad or the ignition cylinder, etc. is. If i were having erratic electrical issues i would suspect the BCM, but that is not the case other than glitches every onc e in awhile. My doors only fail to unlock with my key fob if it has rained heavily. Dont ask me why. Could you please share how you resolved your issue? And thank you for your post!! 


2004 Torrid Red GTO
"Draggy..."


----------



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

BGWints said:


> Hello, I've read some threads about this issue but I was looking for some additional advice. I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO and 5 times the other day when I got into my car the red security light on the dash was blinking. I would start it up and it would start fine then die right away. Then I would wait the 10-15 seconds for the antitheft, try it again and it started fine. I noticed the last couple days that if I get into my car and the red security light is blinking, if I hit the unlock button on my key fob the security light goes away and it starts fine. Any ideas how to fix this? Also does anyone know if there is an easy way to turn off the antitheft system or does that involve a bunch of complicated ecu manipulating?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!


I had the exact problem. All i did to fix it was to use my spare key. It works fine. Just haven't taken the time to replace the defective key fob.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You key fob is likely not 'defective'. Probably just has a weak battery. You either need to go through the rather tedious process of replacing the battery in which is chronicled a few times on this site or, as you said, replace it. Oh, and BGWints and Draggy are not likely to answer as neither of them have been here in over a year.


----------



## seattle_ice (Nov 25, 2011)

I had this problem, and it was a bad battery in my key fob.


----------

